# Social Work in New Zealand. Please Help



## minimissmary (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi everyone. I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me. 

I am looking at moving to New Zealand. I have researched sponsorship options, but have gotten stuck and confused as there is so much information, but nothing at the same time. 

I'm 25 years old and hold a BA HONS in Social Work. I have a lot of experience working with the homeless, disability, mental health, young people, children the elderly all within a variety of different settings i.e hospitals, home, agencies. Unfortunately most of this experience is pre qualification or during my qualification. I have 1yr experience working in a short break service for disabled young people where i was able to use my social work skills as a residential support worker. I qualified in 2011, but there has been no job opportunities in my field of work due to cutbacks.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

minimissmary said:


> Hi everyone. I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me. I am looking at moving to New Zealand. I have researched sponsorship options, but have gotten stuck and confused as there is so much information, but nothing at the same time. I'm 25 years old and hold a BA HONS in Social Work. I have a lot of experience working with the homeless, disability, mental health, young people, children the elderly all within a variety of different settings i.e hospitals, home, agencies. Unfortunately most of this experience is pre qualification or during my qualification. I have 1yr experience working in a short break service for disabled young people where i was able to use my social work skills as a residential support worker. I qualified in 2011, but there has been no job opportunities in my field of work due to cutbacks. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


Looking at the LTSSL you would qualify for the occupation as a Social Worker and you appear to hold one of the required qualifications.
The requirements for that occupation do not state that you need a certain period of post qualification experience, however in order for you to be able to claim enough points on the EOI I'd expect you will need a few years experience or a job offer in NZ in order to claim enough points to get your EOI selected.

Your only option on that score is to get experience years behind you or keep applying for jobs here in NZ in the hope you will land one and can use that to give you enough bonus points for the visa or a way to be sponsored for a temporary type of work visa.

Research hospitals in Palmerston North. Our old next door neighbour landed there a few weeks ago as a consultant in their new Intensive Care Unit and says the hospital is recruiting from overseas for many other roles. Maybe it's a new one - I'm unsure. You never know your luck.


----------

